# Boréal Coffee Shop



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

This coffee shop is located in the bank districk of Geneva, in Switzerland. They make wonderful coffee.

More...


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just back from a short break in Geneva. Had a couple of nice espresso from this cafe. They also do brewed coffee's Aeropress, V60 and roast their own beans.

There is a second outlet on the Rue de Mont Blanc (near main railway station) which is very cramped and caters for the takeaway trade but has a couple of bar stools. When i was in it was quiet and had an aeropress (Ethiopian Sidamo) which was pleasant. I bought a bag of the same beans roasted the previous week as i had my hand grinder and aeropress with me on holiday. My own aeropresses with it were ok - it was very different from the Sidamo i'd tasted at Papercup in Glasgow which was sweet fruity and delicious. Roasting notes said Bergamot/agrumes (citrus) but i can't say i got any of that from this roast (but that probably is my lack of skill).

I did see another couple of shops selling beans. Carusso on Rue Gremus (lots of different beans) and a wee shop next to the Plainpalais tram stop. But they were selling them out of large glass containers, so it would be hard to tell how fresh they were. Both also sold Kopi Luwak as a headline which put me off!


----------

